# Shaq talks bout east



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

i dont have a link cuz i read it in the paper but shaq was quoted saying: "The Eastern Conference, outside of Jermaine O'Neal,it's not going to be that difficult to me.So I look foward to it."

i thinkt hats real neat coming from the guy considered to b "the best" in the nba even though i dont think so, i just think thats real cool he said that what do yall think?


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

The playoffs will be no different. The Pacers and Pistons will battle for the chance to represent the East. Shaq moving East is only relevant to the teams below the Heat, not above them.


----------



## Eamer (Jul 15, 2004)

I think it's really obnoxious of him to say that. Yea it was good for Jermaine O'Neal but what about hte rest of the league. Is he forgetting his team lost to Detroit? There are some great players, McGrady was here, Artest, Wallace and loads more.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

very true very true im just sayn its cool he talked bout jo like that


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Wade and Shaq are going to be VERY Scary.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> Wade and Shaq are going to be VERY Scary.


but not that scary


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jermaniac Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> but not that scary


Miami was scary enough. What makes them not that scary? They have Wade who is an excellent player, anybody watching the playoffs last year saw what a great player he is and now they've added the best player in the NBA. They are scary. VERY scary.

#1 seed in the East is far from safe. It's a 3 team battle.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Yeah, i guess that the East teams should be pretty scared that Shaq is coming to their conference. There really aren't that many big men that can give Shaq any trouble. Jermaine O'neal would be his biggest competitor. Jamaal Magloire? nah. Ben Wallace was effective only because Detroit as a whole knew how to play vs. the Lakers style. It wasn't really a matter of stopping the big guy for them.

But like someone said before... it takes a lot of things to go right in order to win a championship. I see Miami being one of the better teams in the East now with Shaq, but it's not gonna be an instant championship and i think everyone pretty much agrees with that... oops, except for Miami fans that is :grinning:


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

yeh the heat got shaq. but don't forget they were very thin in good players and sent away much of their team to get him. now they have to hope and pray that shaq stays healthy or they are up the creek without a paddle. i don't think miami will be much improved at all.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>clownskull</b>!
> yeh the heat got shaq. but don't forget they were very thin in good players and sent away much of their team to get him. now they have to hope and pray that shaq stays healthy or they are up the creek without a paddle. i don't think miami will be much improved at all.


This is what I've been saying. I thought it would be the common thought, but theres very few of us who dont think Miami will get the number 1 seed now.

Like I've said 1000 times by now, how is Miami better than last years Lakers? They arent, sad for Miami, but obviously true.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Miami was scary enough. What makes them not that scary? They have Wade who is an excellent player, anybody watching the playoffs last year saw what a great player he is and now they've added the best player in the NBA. They are scary. VERY scary.
> ...


Double team Shaq, put Artest on Wade. Problem solved. Miami will be one of the easiest teams to defend because they only have 2, possibly 3 guys that are average or above.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> Wade and Shaq are going to be VERY Scary.


Not as scary as the Lakers team of last year. And for once I think I agree with Pacersguy, lol. Outside of Shaq, EJ, and Wade they don't have much. Their overrated if you ask me and still below Detroit and Indiana.


----------



## Outkast (Jul 20, 2004)

Shaq will destroy most of the centers of the East Teams


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Outkast</b>!
> Shaq will destroy most of the East Teams


As will Detroit and Indiana.


----------



## Outkast (Jul 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> As will Detroit and Indiana.


Most but not Detroit

Indiana maybe because they only have JO and i dont think Pollard can guard Shaq


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I dont get it Miami last year battle Indiana into a 6 game series and now people are saying that we are below Pacers. We have improved and still we havent sign any FA yet.


yeah Wade,EJ,and Shaq are overated.:sigh: :sigh: 

I agree with Millertime, i think it will be an even series between them.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Outkast</b>!
> 
> 
> Most but not Detroit
> ...


No Detroit and Indiana will destroy the eastern teams too.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> I dont get it Miami last year battle Indiana into a 6 game series and now people are saying that we are below Pacers. We have improved and still we havent sign any FA yet.
> 
> 
> ...


The Heat have improved when they play other eastern conference teams, but in terms of against the Pacers or Pistons, they have gotten worse.

Now the Heat are easier to guard for the Pacers because JO won't have to guard Odom, so he and Foster can double Shaq. You also got rid of Butler, so Artest can devote all of his defense to Wade.

Regarding the Pistons, you lost 2 offensive weapons which is better than one against the Pistons defense. It doesn't make that much of a difference though since the Pistons pretty much shut down anything anyway.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> I dont get it Miami last year battle Indiana into a 6 game series and now people are saying that we are below Pacers. We have improved and still we havent sign any FA yet.
> 
> 
> ...


How is your current squad better, or even talent wise with last years Lakers? They arent. 

As for free agents, there arent realy any difference makers left.

Miami will have the shallowest team in the league outside of the Bobcats.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> How is your current squad better, or even talent wise with last years Lakers? They arent.
> ...


yeh, i agree with this.
i don't think shaq or wade or eddie jones are overated. i just don't think they will be enough to improve what they had last year. and free agents of any decent ability are VERY expensive. hell, shaq alone gobbles up like half of miami's salary cap.
they traded away almost half of their team for him and i think they will regret it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>clownskull</b>!
> and free agents of any decent ability are VERY expensive. hell, shaq alone gobbles up like half of miami's salary cap.


More like 70%+:sour:


----------



## Outkast (Jul 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> No Detroit and Indiana will destroy the eastern teams too.


Not destroy because the Pacers and Pistons dont havea dominant player like Shaq they will win most of the games but not destroy of course the heat cant destroy any team but shaq can destroy most of the Centers in the East


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> How is your current squad better, or even talent wise with last years Lakers? They arent.
> ...


they arent but they arent far behind if we sign Damon and Malone that will improve our team.

As for shooters we have Rasual who was 47% from the three point line.

Okay well i dont think you are better than the Heat, the Kings from 2years ago had full of players who are capable of 20ppg;Christie,Webber,Peja,Bibby,and Bobby and they still coulnt beat Lakers.

We will see in when the season starts who will win.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 
> they arent but they arent far behind if we sign Damon and Malone that will improve our team.
> 
> ...



That's the thing this Heat squad isn't comparable to any of those Lakewrs teams. Outside of their "big three", the Heat really don't have anyone of note. 

Currently their roster is (it's due to change a little):


Malik Allen 
Jerome Beasley 
Rasual Butler 
Michael Doleac 
Matt Freije 
Udonis Haslem 
Eddie Jones 
Albert Miralles 
Shaquille O'Neal 
Dwyane Wade 
ZhiZhi Wang 
0 Dorell Wright 

Of course this roster will change a little, but outside of Shaq, EJ, and Wade who do the Pacers or Pistons really have to worry about? IMO this team can't make it to the Finals off the strength of Shaq, Wade, and EJ.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

But Detroit and Indiana have the deepest teams in the league. Miami is good, but Indiana and Detroit are great. The Heat's roster is paper thin now, and they don't have the cap space to sign any major free agents. And they don't have players good enough for trade fodder, as you can see, they have basically given away last year's best player in Lamar Odom, and an assortment of talent for Shaq. Of course the Lakers didn't get equal value, for Shaq, but the improvement of landing him isn't large enough to warrant trading away the whole Heat's future for Shaq.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

okay who did the lakers have 2 years ago:

Fisher
Kobe
Fox
Madsen
Shaq 

possibly:
Wade
Jones
Rasual
Haslem
Shaq

most of the Heat's name player are not recognizable but Haslem is pretty good defender and rebounder and Rasual is pretty good offesively.

plus there is the possibility that Damon and Horry wil be coming, thats an big upgrade.

Odom wasnt our best player last year, he was a a part of the Heat's success as also Wade and EJ.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> okay who did the lakers have 2 years ago:
> 
> Fisher
> ...


Actually Madsen didn't play a whole lot on that team, Horry and even Samaki Walker played more than him. Also I am speaking in the present tense. D. Jones and Horry aren't on your team yet, so I don't equate them into how good the Heat are right now. And right now they are stil below Detroit and Indiana IMO.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> And right now they are stil below Detroit and Indiana IMO.


as I heat fan, I will have to agree. I dont think we have a shot at the title this year. We will make the eastern conference finals though. We have holes, and I expect to pick up some players this offseason, and with a full mle, first rounder, and lle next year, shaq should be able to recruit some players. I expect to contend in 05/06 and beyond considering how shaq will hold up. This year, I just dont think we have enough. But with Shaq, we are closer to a title than we were last year.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I heard make those comments and I am pretty sure Shaq was talking about Jermaine being the only real center in the East. Not only real player.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> okay who did the lakers have 2 years ago:
> 
> Fisher
> ...


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

One more thing on the issue....

Obviously Shaq is still a domintaing player, but last season he only averaged 21 ppg, the previous two seasons he averaged 27+. Now some of that had to do with Malone and Payton jumping abourd (literally), but it can be clearly seen that the Shaq of today is not equal to the Shaq of two years ago. The Shaq of two years ago had Kobe Bryant, arguably the second best player in the league at the time and at the very least top 5, something Miami doesn't have and they also have an older Shaq.


----------

